# Disney thanks Chinese security bureau and the head of re-education camps in Mulan Credits



## notimp (Sep 10, 2020)

... as well as the publicity department of the CPC.

https://www.vox.com/culture/2020/9/9/21427978/mulan-disney-controversy-explained-uighurs-xinjiang

Next gbatemper to ask when China will become a democratic nation in 3, 2, 1... Of course they have a Disney+ subscription. For the kids.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 10, 2020)

Why wouldn't Disney thank them?
When they're such close friends 

And yet there's still stupid enough sheep people that fall for their woke SJW bullshit


----------



## notimp (Sep 10, 2020)

Friends? No, business partners, they got support for shooting the movie in the region.



ShadowOne333 said:


> And yet there's still stupid enough sheep people that fall for their woke SJW bullshit


Ah, and now you try to connect their business behavior with your right wing agenda, I see..  No act too low? 

The lesson on the day Amazon hires a former head of the NRA who lied to congress under oath as an effing board member, Disney thanking chinese internment camp organizers, and most of western media staying silent on the Assange trial is really only one - no one effing cares about what the consumer, or citizen thinks.

You can tell yourselves stories about participation, or the struggle for the greater good all you want, in the end you are content with blabbing over the virtues of one figure head vs another one. Corporations will always only be in it for the PR gain - the rest follows an entirely different logic. Dont single out SJW messaging here. Dont abuse this story for your own political gains.


----------



## notimp (Sep 11, 2020)

And here is your proof that sh*tstorms dont work:






Trading algorithms probably dont know the word internment camp yet.

edit: Disney reacted:
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...n-in-xinjiang-brought-many-issues-disney-says


----------



## notimp (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh look:
https://www.dw.com/en/us-house-of-r...ng-imports-over-forced-labor-camps/a-55021449

Disney will be so furious, where will they produce Mulan 2? But then, its not an import...

*snark*


----------



## TajMacartney (Nov 9, 2020)

really curious


----------

